
FCC Releases Restoring Internet Freedom Order - runesoerensen
https://www.fcc.gov/document/fcc-releases-restoring-internet-freedom-order
======
runesoerensen
Somewhat surprised about just the naming of this order. Reminds me of other
equivalently backward-looking "restorative" measures like the Religious
Freedom Restoration Act.

